# Kommunikation IPC mit Office-Domäne



## clumsi (13 Februar 2022)

Hi!

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: Auf dem Gebiet der Netzwerktechnik bin ich kein Experte, würde mich aber zu folgendem Thema gerne etwas informieren und hoffe auf ein paar Hinweise von euch, wonach ich suchen muss ;-) Ich spreche auch noch mit den Admins, aber vorher würde ich gerne etwas Grundlagenwissen haben, was technisch alles möglich wäre.

Im Unternehmen sind alle Arbeitsplatz (Büro)-Rechner an einer Windows-Domäne angeschlossen, dort sind auch die Datenserver erreichbar. PC, die in diese Domäne eingebunden sind, sind voll von den Admins verwaltet. Diese installieren die Anti-Virensoftware und steuern die automatischen Updates. So wird sicher gestellt, dass ausschließlich sichere Rechner an der Domäne sind. Nicht mehr unterstützte Systeme wie Windows 7 würden auch nicht in die Domäne integriert werden.

Auf der anderen Seite stehe ich in der Produktion und verwalte das Automatisierungsnetz: Die Roboter, Sicherheitssteuerung, Fremdanlagen und natürlich der Beckhoff IPC mit Win CE 7 sind dort mitenander vernetzt, jedoch nicht an der Domäne oder Internet, sondern mit dem PC für die Programmierung.

Was gibt es jetzt für Möglichkeiten, dass mein IPC Daten in eine Datenbank im Office-Netz schreibt? Der IPC kann ja nicht an die Domäne angeschlosen werden. Gibt es da zwischenschaltbare Switches o.ä., oder kann man da etwas mit VPN machen?

VG,
clumsi


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2022)

clumsi schrieb:


> Was gibt es jetzt für Möglichkeiten, dass mein IPC Daten in eine Datenbank im Office-Netz schreibt? Der IPC kann ja nicht an die Domäne angeschlosen werden. Gibt es da zwischenschaltbare Switches o.ä., oder kann man da etwas mit VPN machen?
> 
> VG,
> clumsi


Da gibt's div. Möglichkeiten.
Am einfachsten ist meist ein 2. Netzwerkanschluss am IPC.
Ansonsten gibt es Gateways (mit und ohne VPN), Firewalls, ...
Einfach mal mit der IT zusammensetzen. So was kann man nur gemeinsam lösen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2022)

Hallo, 
vielleicht wäre eine Automation-Firewall (Herstellerbezeichnung)  etwas für Dich ... da kannst Du genau festlegen (Whitelist), wer mit wem und wie kommunizieren darf.

Beispiel: https://mbconnectline.com/de/mbnetfix-2/


----------

